# Horus Heresy Omnibuses?



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I just found out about the _Horus Rising_ 5th Anniversary Edition and it got me thinking a bit. I was wondering how long they typically take to create an omnibus for popular series - and if they'll make one for the Horus Heresy, which has so many books that it needs a few, in my opinion.

Then again, perhaps they can make more money by selling each novel individually and will never combine them. Anyone know their stance on this?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I rather doubt we will be seeing any omnibi any time soon if at all. Years ago, it took a while for some series to get them, but more recently it happens after a few years or a series has ended. The Word Bearers trilogy, for example, is only about three years old and its getting an omnibus in no more than a years time. On the other hand, I believe it took some time for the early Gaunts Ghosts, Soul Drinkers, and Ultramarines novels to each get an omnibus.


Though it takes up more room and costs a pretty penny more, each story being in its own book looks rather nice. Though it would be possible, after Flight of the Eisenstien, to intersperse novels like Tales of Heresy and Age of Darkness between the other novels in an omnibus. They being ones that contain short stories.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, they wont be making omnibus's (?) any time soon me thinks, and if there really is gonna be 40+ books in the series, it might be a while...


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

As long as the individual novels in the HH series are still selling then there is no need or point to put them into an omnibus(es/i). BL make more money by selling each individual book then they do an omnibus (and so does the author).

An omnibus is a great device to get books that have completed their print run to sell again.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I posted up a question on the Bolthole to Christian Dunn, if he actually responds with any sort of yay/nay/cocktease then I'll be sure to let you all know.

Looking at the series as is though, there really are a minimum of Omnibus...es that could be released in a coherent manner.

The Fall: Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames, maybe Flight of the Eisenstein or conceivably Fulgrim

Dark Angels: Currently 2 novels, could easily be put in an omnibus as is or with a possible 3rd novel

Razing of Propsero: A Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns

What else? Mechanicum doesn't fit with anything yet, nor do I really see a whole lot coming out that it could tie in with. Legion? Unless more AL novels come out, it's a standalone. Nemesis? Doesn't fit in with any other novels.

Unless these seemingly standalone novels really tie in to some other story arc, I only see HH Omnibuses being released on a small scale, maybe 3-4 total but certainly not containing each novel in the Heresy.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wouldn't they just split the omnibuses by date of publication? every 3 books = 1 omnibus?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

That's possible, but for books that have gaps between their internal story arcs, then it would be kind of... well, odd. The two DA novels, for instance, would not fall into the same omnibus.


----------

